# What do you think of the phone?



## birdman

Just as the thread title says, those of you who own the phone - What do you think?

How is the real world battery life?


----------



## greenblattsam

If they can achieve S-Off or HTC does for them, then this is a winner.


----------



## birdman

greenblattsam said:


> If they can achieve S-Off or HTC does for them, then this is a winner.


That's what I'm thinking...its a sleek phone. Dare I say the sleekest HTC phone?


----------



## jsuli

my friend has one, its a quick phone and I can't wait to see the goods to come!


----------



## greenblattsam

Looks well built and fast







so who knows how this bad boy can turn out hopefully not a total dud like the Inc2 hopefully they get perma root soon.


----------



## poontab

I meant to go check one out. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## jbrew78

This is a well built phone. Got 12hrs out of the battery yesterday. Absolutely love it!


----------



## pauly4it

Only 12 Hours? I was looking to get this, but I wish the battery life was longer. Were you doing an intensive tasks, or was this normal day-to-day use?


----------



## jbrew78

The 12 hrs included a couple hours of phone calls, about 80 texts, multiple tweets, about 45 minutes of games, and had 2 Twitter accounts, weather, gmail, and facebook refreshing regularly. Yesterday with minimal use I got 16 hrs with about 30% battery left when I went to bed. Battery life is good on this phone.


----------



## John_2k2

Im hoping to get this phone soon, Cliq is getting old at least it has CM7


----------



## crashbang

Are any devs working on this phone? I want one but I can't handle sense. I was gonna get a g2x but Tmo can't keep them in stock so it looks like this is the next best option. Am I right?


----------



## jbrew78

I've heard the G2x sucks. The T-mobile rep at my local store said it was a piece of crap and that they wished they had just waited on the Sensation.


----------



## crashbang

Well if it sucks why can't they keep it in stock? Seemed to run very well to me. Did they say why it sucked?


----------



## dakalter

I have had the sensation for about 4 days and I can say it is my favorite android device. sense 3.0 is actually quite good







. I had the g2x before this phone and I can say that this phone is MUCH better. the battery life is much much better and it doesn't have random reboots like the g2x had. also the gps works great! that was a biggy for me since the g2x had random gps issues. once this phones bootloader is unlocked this phone will be amazing! i've had over 14 different android phones and i have to say that i like the sense skin on this better than stock! i know shocker! lol


----------



## crashbang

Hmmmm. That is very interesting. Mine should be here Tuesday so we'll see if I agree with you about the new sense. Hopefully we wont have to wait long for the bootloader to be unlocked.


----------



## dakalter

Yea i'm really looking forward to some custom sense roms so we can get even faster speed, better battery, and more free memory. I'm just glad that HTC is going to be unlocking the bootloader!


----------



## jwhipple

crashbang said:


> Well if it sucks why can't they keep it in stock? Seemed to run very well to me. Did they say why it sucked?


I can tell you why they suck.. Constant reboots, lockups, freezes requiring battery to be pulled. This happens with Stock ROM, custom ROM, custom Kernel, Stock Kernel.

I went through 4 of them in a month and each one had the same problem, even with nothing installed on it other than what it shipped with... Yeah - it sucks that bad. And a LOT of people are having the same problems.


----------



## crashbang

jwhipple said:


> I can tell you why they suck.. Constant reboots, lockups, freezes requiring battery to be pulled. This happens with Stock ROM, custom ROM, custom Kernel, Stock Kernel.
> 
> I went through 4 of them in a month and each one had the same problem, even with nothing installed on it other than what it shipped with... Yeah - it sucks that bad. And a LOT of people are having the same problems.


Well maybe that is why they can't keep them in stock. I hope I'm pleased with the sensation. Can't wait to get it and see if it gets the kind of development the evo and thunderbolt have been getting. I will be upset if this turns out to be ignored by devs.


----------



## kealiisr

I'd like to confirm, it lasts about 12 to 13 hours for me. Really love this phone.


----------



## dakalter

I found that just turning off the htc sync helps battery tremendously! Standby drain is waaayy better than before. I would say atleast 3 to 5 hours extra from early results.


----------



## sdobron

pauly4it said:


> Only 12 Hours? I was looking to get this, but I wish the battery life was longer. Were you doing an intensive tasks, or was this normal day-to-day use?


It's really good, I got 40 hours at best so far and that was still above 10% when I plugged it back in to charge.

This was with 3.5 hours display time, 25-30 minutes call time. Seems impossible for me to kill this battery with normal use.


----------



## dickenam

jbrew78 said:


> The 12 hrs included a couple hours of phone calls, about 80 texts, multiple tweets, about 45 minutes of games, and had 2 Twitter accounts, weather, gmail, and facebook refreshing regularly. Yesterday with minimal use I got 16 hrs with about 30% battery left when I went to bed. Battery life is good on this phone.


I have heard the exact opposite in regards to the batt life on this very beautiful phone. The screen, however, makes my man parts tingle.


----------



## jbrew78

18 hours unplugged yesterday. Was at about 40% when I finally plugged it in. Turning off HTC Sync does help battery life quite a bit.


----------



## jbrew78

So the evo 3D has been rooted and Team Win seems to think the same exploit can be used on the Sensation. Anyone here know any of those guys to get an update on whether or not they have found a Sensation to test it out on?


----------



## crashbang

jbrew78 said:


> So the evo 3D has been rooted and Team Win seems to think the same exploit can be used on the Sensation. Anyone here know any of those guys to get an update on whether or not they have found a Sensation to test it out on?


 This would be awesomesauce


----------



## jammallnyte73

This would be my 5th Android device.... G!, MT3G, Vibrant, MT4G (sold quick and went back to Vibrant) and now this. BEST of them all. LOVE the phone. Battery is good, love Sense 3.0. 1 issue I have found is I get a kind of soft reboot once in a while. I'll leave an app and get the white htc logo screen and then it goes to the home screen and says loading.... then loads. Like when you turn it on. Anyone else see this??


----------



## telecon

My battery life has been pathetic, like 6 hours at times.

Sense 3.0 totally blows, and I really hope that the bootloader gets unlocked, and cm7 shows up soon.


----------



## JassyCliq

For everybody who says that sense sucks try blur. Sense is a big upgrade from that crud. I won't disagree with CM7 though 
In gonna root the phone once I get home, then OC and see how dormant this monster really is. 
Oh and battery life has been pretty damn good compared to my dads g2 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## crashbang

jammallnyte73 said:


> This would be my 5th Android device.... G!, MT3G, Vibrant, MT4G (sold quick and went back to Vibrant) and now this. BEST of them all. LOVE the phone. Battery is good, love Sense 3.0. 1 issue I have found is I get a kind of soft reboot once in a while. I'll leave an app and get the white htc logo screen and then it goes to the home screen and says loading.... then loads. Like when you turn it on. Anyone else see this??


 I have gotten a couple of these too. I had it turn itself off after a phone call too. Call cut off then phone shut down all on its own


----------



## thehandi

jammallnyte73 said:


> This would be my 5th Android device.... G!, MT3G, Vibrant, MT4G (sold quick and went back to Vibrant) and now this. BEST of them all. LOVE the phone. Battery is good, love Sense 3.0. 1 issue I have found is I get a kind of soft reboot once in a while. I'll leave an app and get the white htc logo screen and then it goes to the home screen and says loading.... then loads. Like when you turn it on. Anyone else see this??


 That signifies Sense reloading itself. Do you have anyother launchers installed?


----------



## jammallnyte73

"thehandi said:


> That signifies Sense reloading itself. Do you have anyother launchers installed?


No. Running it straight out the box


----------



## bonebeatz

I bought a 1900 mah battery for 20$ on amazon and got it in two days its a must have for this phone with med to high use i get a day easy. Oh it fits perfect no extras needed this the battery the phone should of came with.


----------



## jammallnyte73

"bonebeatz said:


> I bought a 1900 mah battery for 20$ on amazon and got it in two days its a must have for this phone with med to high use i get a day easy. Oh it fits perfect no extras needed this the battery the phone should of came with.


Link?


----------



## Tyler.FoRResT

MY G2X SpeEd

ok for alll you guyss who think the sense is better than my g2x are straight up trippinnn. YEs i agreee that stock with froyo it totally suxx, buttt when you start customizing it and get a dope rom on there its totally sicker than the sense stock. now maybe when we finally get the promised bootloader unlock then the sense has the potential to be greater than the g2x, but as of nowwww i would say the g2x BLOWS the sense outta the waterrrrrr, just my 2 senseee lol


----------



## jammallnyte73

All about personal preference.


----------



## Babydoll25

I love my Sensation.That being said, I am on my phones ALL day... My battery life is good for the amount of use they get...But far from what some people are reporting.. I'd say 8 hours per phone (between my Nexus S (rooted) and the Sensation (stock, unfortunately.)


----------



## rddocke

"Tyler.FoRResT said:


> MY G2X SpeEd
> 
> ok for alll you guyss who think the sense is better than my g2x are straight up trippinnn. YEs i agreee that stock with froyo it totally suxx, buttt when you start customizing it and get a dope rom on there its totally sicker than the sense stock. now maybe when we finally get the promised bootloader unlock then the sense has the potential to be greater than the g2x, but as of nowwww i would say the g2x BLOWS the sense outta the waterrrrrr, just my 2 senseee lol


Wellll... Any phone you customize will be better than a stock phone. Especially since you customize "your" phone to the way "you" like it, but comparisons should be done either stock to stock or Rom to Rom. I agree g2x is a speed demon but all in all sensation takes it. It's just better developed. That's my opinion


----------



## rddocke

I love the phone its a huge change from my vibrant. I am a little disappointed with the reception of my wifi. I literally have to be inside my house to get it. As soon as I step outside I lose it. I'm sure there's a way to improve that, at least I hope. I only get 2g where I live so WiFi is a must. But other than that its addicting to say the least

Follow me @rddocke


----------



## JAJ

I really like the Sensation ,coming from Vibrant. Battery lasts longer, it's much faster, feels better in my hand. S-off, recovery, rooted. Haven't flashed a ROM yet but will soon, Roman has a new ROM I have my eye on  . I'm actually just biding time until the Hercules is released (unless that's an urban myth)


----------



## halftonehero

Love the phone. I wish the processor was A8 or A9 but that's just nitpicking when your mobile device is this powerful


----------



## Enzopreme

"Tyler.FoRResT said:


> MY G2X SpeEd
> 
> ok for alll you guyss who think the sense is better than my g2x are straight up trippinnn. YEs i agreee that stock with froyo it totally suxx, buttt when you start customizing it and get a dope rom on there its totally sicker than the sense stock. now maybe when we finally get the promised bootloader unlock then the sense has the potential to be greater than the g2x, but as of nowwww i would say the g2x BLOWS the sense outta the waterrrrrr, just my 2 senseee lol


um.... you are aware this is the SENSATION FORUM RIGHT?


----------

